
Minority Report in UK AI Policing – Social Network Profiles [pdf] - SQL2219
http://www.excellenceinpolicing.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/EIP17_2-5_Utilising_Data_Science.pdf
======
CharlesDodgson
I'm really surprised they haven't went into more detail on the spatial aspect.
Understanding the 'where' of crime has historically being quite important.

------
SQL2219
"Among the 1349 KPIs, 32 KPIs have been identified for their strong predictive
power"

"The most important KPIs are related to the social network of the nominal"

